# Advice required for connecting (F&D F6000) 5.1 speaker system



## Ridz (Mar 9, 2012)

I recently bought a 5.1 surround sound system i.e *F&D F6000* because most of the people said that is has a powerful bass. Now the problem is my room is not so big and so I cannot play music at a greater volume. Then I removed the center speaker and now the sound seems to be very good and comfortable.

 My question is that will it effect my sound system if I do not connect the center speaker ? 

 And one more question and that is does it consumes very high electricity power that I have to wonder whether to play it or not ?


----------



## thydigit (Mar 10, 2012)

No idea about power consumption, but disconnecting center speaker will affect 5.1 effect, especially when watching movies. The dialogues are delivered thru center speaker. Also may i know where you bought it, coz i am looking for one.


----------



## Ridz (Mar 11, 2012)

There is option in the remote with which it can be converted into 2.1 .... and with this setting I can hear music loudly .... the bass is too powerful .. I haven't heard such bass before in anybody's home .... the walls, windows and doors begins to shake .... I have bought this in Guwahati, Assam from F&D's dealer. Its a total loss for me becoz I cannot listen in 5.1 mode for more than half an hour ... or else it gives me headache ... Its not that its sound is not good ... It is very good ... but it requires a big hall type room ,,,, and one more thing when I make it to 2.1 mode then movies can also be viewed normally becoz the dialogs comes from the front two speaker as if it is a 2.1 system .... Do you want to buy mine ?? Its very new ... just bought 4 days before .....


----------



## abhijitmallick (Mar 14, 2012)

How much did u buy it for and how much do u want?


----------



## Ridz (Mar 14, 2012)

Rs. 6200 /-  .... I have buyed at Rs. 6700 ..... I can show you the cash memo


----------



## thydigit (Mar 19, 2012)

i forgot to subscribe and i didnt received instant updates from this thread. So missed your offer and i bought one from e-bay for 7000+shipping 5 days before  I should have asked you to pm, i might have bought it. Will try to see if any of my friends is interested.


----------



## abhijitmallick (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ridz. I bought the speaker on tuesday from costtocost in neheru place for RS.5870 + 2% as card processing fee. I liked the speaker and is bigger and heavier then i thought. Very good sound quality and Bass reproduction.By the way can you tell me where did u buy it in guwahati as i want to buy one for my brother. Thanks


----------



## tauheed (Oct 20, 2012)

did  u tell me F6000 output is true 5.1 or not. I think this is not true 5.1 b'cas I am using it model but I dont feel 5.1 sound like sound travel from  fornt right to rear right on going to object if its going right moving like car and Aeroplan.


----------



## kiyo (Oct 20, 2012)

hey tauheed , u need a sound card to get true 5.1 channel sound .......


----------



## KRISHIEV (Nov 4, 2014)

hi *RIDZ*,
can you please give me the address of the F&D dealer in guwahati. I am looking to buy F&D's F3333U but unable to find it anywhere.
thanks.


----------

